

Show HN: Jerry the robot will text you when Mt. Gox is back online - staticvar
https://jerrytherobot.com/

======
staticvar
Thanks guys ;). We made it free btw, and it texts you when the message on the
front page changes.

------
lutusp
For the same price, the robot will also alert us when they find Jimmy Hoffa's
body.

------
zoowar
Can we tip Jerry a square of toilet paper instead?

